# Wit / Mahler



## Aramis

So, like I told before, I'm starting thread about Antoni Wit on Mahler symphonies cycle released by Naxos.

Today I encountered it for the first time. Just before a minute and I'm still under impression so forgive me if I will exaggerate with superlatives.

For first listen I picked 5th since it's one of those symphonies that I know pretty well:










It's simply marvelous. But I guess I should be more substantial.

What striked me at first place is preference for slow tempos. On popular recording by Solti movements least: 11, 13, 16, 9 and 13 minutes. With Wit it's: 13, 15, 19 (so scherzo is even longer than on Bernstein/Vienna), 12 and 15. And it's the slowest adagietto of all I've heard.

It works well, even if vigorous last movement. The coda is much less dynamic than for example Karajan's but it's not bit less expressive and stunning, maybe even more.

For me it was perhaps greatest experience with Mahler 5th.

So highly recommended.

Tomorrow (if my ears will rest enough after today's intensive experience) I shall pick 6th.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I especially look forward to your verdicts on the 2nd, 6th and 9th, Aramis, as they are my favourite Mahler symphonies (plus the 10th which I guess Wit hasn't recorded?). I'm glad to hear you're pleased with this 5th.


----------



## World Violist

elgars ghost said:


> I especially look forward to your verdicts on the 2nd, 6th and 9th, Aramis, as they are my favourite Mahler symphonies (plus the 10th which I guess Wit hasn't recorded?). I'm glad to hear you're pleased with this 5th.


Wit recorded the Adagio of No. 10; it's paired with No. 3.

I'm also interested in what Aramis has to say about these Mahler CDs.


----------



## Guest

I don't have any of Wit's recordings of Mahler, but have read very good reviews of his recording of the 8th, and am sure I will eventually add it to my collection. I'll be following this thread with great interest.


----------



## Aramis

And now something completely diffrent:

The Larch... I mean, Mahler 6th.










General impression is just as positive as in previous quasi-review of mine.

At first, what you won't find there is cheap "metal" kind of playing which could be described as "this first movement is powerful and dramatic co my instruction for whole orchestra is: PLAY IT F**** LOUD!" etc. The whole dramatic effect and expression is wise and well-thought, no bombasticism. I'm not sure if it's not because my perception increased since last 6th that while listening to this recording I've noticed couple of precious details which I didn't see before, but it's also very likely that it's because of Wit's wise and nobly intelligent interpretation.

It applies for all movements. The slow movement is as beautiful as it gets.

And again - slow tempos. Last movements leasts over 31 minutes.

But I didn't yawn, not even once, you may belive me.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Wit cycle was often recommended as the best Mahler starter. Now one can easily cut to the chase via Amazon Marketplace, and buy most of the leaders for under ten bucks.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks, Aramis. I haven't got any of Wit's Mahler collection. I've got other recordings of the 4th, 5th, 8th & 10th. I may very well get Wit's 5th, because the recording I have is an LP. I'm also interested in the 6th, but a bit daunted by it's darkness...


----------



## Aramis

So I finally got 2nd after me.










It was gorgerous recording and final, most important proof of quality of Wit's Mahler because in Resurrection one has to blend huge orchestra with large vocal forces and in finale it's pretty damn difficult, at least I guess so and take numerous failed recordings as proof that I'm right.

After getting used to Solti's recording with everything large, full blown and sometimes bombastic my first impression of Wit (in first movement) was that it's well played but rather cold. But I changed my mind later. Like in 6th, there is no bombasticism except the one that is undeniably present on the score itself. I could repeat every word I wrote about noble and intelligent interpretation.

Two singers: alto (Jadwiga Rappe) and soprano (Hanna Lisowska) are both very good, soprano even better and I felt shame that there's so little for her to sing.

The "blending", as I use to call it, most complex and important in the finale was fantastic and the only one detail that I missed is the organ chord by "wirst du, mein herz" near the end. Of course it didn't spoil anything and the overall effect was stunning, just as it should be in famous finale of this maginificent symphony

I'm looking forward to hearing 8th but I already count Wit to my favourite Mahler conductors.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Nice to read you approve of Wit conducting Mahler. Guess which complete set I have?










This box has a booklet of very informative notes. The CDs come in square cardboard envelops. Incidentally, Wit did not conduct all the symphonies. The various conductors were:-

*Michael Halasz* #1, #7, #9 with the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Robert Olson* #10 (Wheeler version, 1966) with the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Antoni Wit* #2, #3, #10 Adaigo only, #4, #5, #6, #8.

It was good enough for me. I'm not the biggest Mahler fan on the planet but I do believe his symphonies were showing what he was best at, and fine music lovers should at least acquaint themselves. The playing did not strike me as excessively bombastic. Symphony #4 is my favourite. I don't know why.


----------



## Ukko

I purchased the Wit 2nd on Aramis' say so. While playing it I realized that this is the first Mahler symphony I've owned in DDD processing.

The recording is very clear, the details brought out without excessive multi-micing. The dynamic range is extreme; When I set the volume to hear the quietest parts, the loudest parts were... loud. I ended up making a CD-R copy with compressed dynamics, for comfort's sake.

The soprano, praised by Aramis, has too wide a warble for my taste. All in all though I'm glad I bought the CD, and thank Aramis for the impetus.

:tiphat:


----------

